# Cooper Rifles?



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Not in a rush but I am wanting a new rifle and Coopers intrigue me. I know toma has had some and I am hoping he will chime in on this thread. Just looking for some opinions/advice on these rifles from people who have handled and/or shot them. Are they worth the high price tag? Any particular model to lean towards or shy away from? I will probably be buying a 7mm-08. I already have a scope to go on top. 

Thanks for any help you can lend.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Well, You made me go...*

...Google them... Beautiful rifles !!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree Capt. I figure if anybody had one it would be you John. Have you had the privilege of owning one?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Joe. Why don't you have a 7mm08 built. Cost about as much as a Cooper buts it's a 1 on a kind. And it's pretty fun picking out all the components.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a 17 hmr cooper and it is a great rifle and well worth the price. I haven't shot a large caliber one yet but have handled a few. Scotts in jay has about 10 in stock just not sure the caliber. The only problem with the guns are they seem to follow you home of you hold one! Lol


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Chase I like this idea but have NO idea where to start? Can you get me started in the right direction?




Splittine said:


> Joe. Why don't you have a 7mm08 built. Cost about as much as a Cooper buts it's a 1 on a kind. And it's pretty fun picking out all the components.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a cooper 22 hornet, my crow getter! I have shot a crow at 180 yds with it. Target shooting 100 yds, 5 shot group, a dime will cover 4 of the holes, Hornady v-max shells!!! I bought it used, it is a bad joker!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

joebuck said:


> Chase I like this idea but have NO idea where to start? Can you get me started in the right direction?


Call me tomorrow, I can help you with everything. Im having 2 built right now.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

10-4. I'll holler at ya. Thanks. 

Sure looks like those that own a Cooper are really fond of them. I talked to Scotts about them yesterday before I made this post. My buddy Curt told me they had a $9,000 Cooper in .22 right now, WOW!!!



Splittine said:


> Call me tomorrow, I can help you with everything. Im having 2 built right now.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah I have 3 right now. I had a beautiful Custom Classic in 280 but had to get rid of it before I jacked up the stock. Never shot it. Now I have a 17HMR that is super accurate. I love it. 
I also have a Model 52 Excalibur in 280 A.I. that shots about 4" group with that super premium Nosler ammo. Cooper told me to roll my own that their guns won't group with Nosler ammo (understatement). I have a second scope on this gun and the Nosler ammo is no better with it. I'll let you know how is does when I get around to reloading specifically for it. 
I also picked up a Model 54 Excalibur in 308 with the green stock. I have yet to scope it and try it out but the weight and balance on this gun is awesome. If I could have gotten it in a 7mm-08 I would have. 
I guess I really can't help you since I haven't put these guns to the test but you are welcome to stop by and take a look at them anytime. 
If you want a new one you will be hard pressed to beat these guys prices http://www.whittakerguns.com/cooper_arms.htm#54

Tom


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i gave my 2 of my grandsons a rifle each this year out of my collection, a 25-06 sako and a 7mm-08 sako so i'm interested in this also. i bought a scope from toma and i saw his .280AI, i liked it, really nice. i'm interested in a cooper and would like to know more about a build. chase when you and joe get it figured out i want to talk to you.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom, do Coopers typically not shoot well with factory ammo? That might be a problem for me since I don't reload.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Driscoll, I'll be happy to call you Grandpa, PawPaw, Poppa ..... LOL. 

Good on you for giving those grandsons such fine rifles. They are fortunate to have a Grandpa as generous as you.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

joebuck said:


> Hey Driscoll, I'll be happy to call you Grandpa, PawPaw, Poppa ..... LOL.
> 
> Good on you for giving those grandsons such fine rifles. They are fortunate to have a Grandpa as generous as you.


joe to see the look in their eyes when you hand them that gun and tell them it belongs to them there is no way to put a dollar value on it.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

off route II said:


> joe to see the look in their eyes when you hand them that gun and tell them it belongs to them there is no way to put a dollar value on it.


Oh man, I can imagine. That is really cool. I bought my son a Benelli M2 20ga (matches the 12 I bought from you) a few months ago and I know what you mean. He was and still is fired up. 

It's funny you mention the Sakos. That is the other rifle I am considering. Just not sure what to do???


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

joebuck said:


> Tom, do Coopers typically not shoot well with factory ammo? That might be a problem for me since I don't reload.


Actually just more of my weird luck I guess. Nosler is the only company that I am aware of that makes factory 280 AI. The Cooper rep said without even thinking about it that Nosler ammo doesn't shoot well in their guns. Go figure! 
I have read many post about the accuracy of Coopers and more than few of those are with Fusion ammo. If you don't reload then steer clear of the AI calibers. However if I can't get the gun to shoot well when I get around to reloading then I have no doubt that Cooper will make it right. 

My offer still stands if you want to see them. They really are put together well.

Tom


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Give me a call Driscoll if you have any questions. If you don't still have my number shoot me a PM and I'll send it to you.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Give me a call Driscoll if you have any questions. If you don't still have my number shoot me a PM and I'll send it to you.


thanks i think i've got it.


----------

